# Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler



## zarkanis (20. November 2013)

*Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Huhu,

ich suche einen neuen CPU-Kühler für meinen AMD FX-8320, da mir der boxed Kühler viel zu laut und zu heiß ist.
Ich habe mich schon mal ein bisschen schlau gemacht und einige Tests gelesen und habe die Auswahl nun auf die beiden obigen CPU-Kühler begrenzt.

Preislich liegen diese beiden Optionen ja etwa gleich auf, nach meinem bisher erlangten Wissen scheint der Macho etwas stärker zu kühlen, der shadow rock 2 aber einen Tick leiser zu sein, insofern er nicht unter Volllast läuft. Außerdem ist der shadow rock 2 optisch attraktiver.

Mein Anwendungsbereich ist Gaming, Surfen und Filme schauen. Beim Gaming dürfte der Macho durch seine etwas stärkere Kühlleistung die Nase vorne haben, zumal mir beim Gaming die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist. Beim Surfen und Filme schauen dürfte aber der shadow rock 2 durch seine geringe Lautstärke bei niedrigen Umdrehungen die bessere Wahl sein.

Wie ihr seht, kann ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden und erhoffe mir von euch vielleicht noch ein paar Überlegungen oder Meinungen die mich hoffentlich für ein Modell überzeugen und ich endlich den unsäglichen boxed Kühler ausmustern kann.

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## Jeretxxo (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Wirf ne Münze, im Ernst.
Beide sind gleichauf im Endeffekt, ich allerdings würde den Thermalright vorziehen, da er gleichbleibend leise ist, auch bei Maximallast.


----------



## mds51 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Ich würde auch den Macho den Vorzug geben


----------



## xlacherx (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Also ich hab den be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1, CPU-Kühler auf meinem i7 drauf. Im Idle sind die Temps bei 25-30°C und beim Zocken bei max 50°C eher aber weniger. 

Ich würde aber wenn dann anhand der Optik entscheiden, welchen du nimmst. Schenken werden die 2 sich nicht viel.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Beim Macho ist ein magnetischen Kreuzschraubenzieher dabei denn ich über noch verwende ,
Spaß bei Seite die beiden geben sich nichts, kannst nach Optik entscheiden.


----------



## MaxRink (20. November 2013)

Alpenföhn K2


----------



## Matze211 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Würde auch den Macho empfehlen. Bin sehr zufrieden damit. Und der Schraubendreher ist wirklich gut


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Nun macho oder bequite die geben sich nichts
beide sind konvex
Um das maximale rauszuholen die Bodenplatte plan schleifen. nur bei AMD
Auch ohne schleifen haben beide sehr gute Kühlleistung.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Alleine wegen der Sockelhalterung würd ich keinen Be Quiet Kühler kaufen.
Da ist selbst ein günstiger Scythe besser.
Ich würd einen Brocken 2 nehmen.


----------



## Ryle (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Würde auch eher zum Brocken 2 tendieren. Besser durchdachtes Montagesystem und ein besserer Kompromiss auch Lautstärke und Kühlleistung als bei den anderen beiden, außerdem wird er inzwischen den besten Lüfter aller Kandidaten in dem Preissegment dabei haben seit bequiet die neuen Pure Wings 2 verwendet.


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> Alleine wegen der Sockelhalterung würd ich keinen Be Quiet Kühler kaufen.


 
Was gibt es daran auszusetzen ?


----------



## xeno75 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was gibt es daran auszusetzen ?


 
Die Montage ist ein bisschen fummeliger als bei anderen. Trotzdem, ich würde nach der Optik gehen wenn das Gehäuse ein Fenster hat. Ob der Prozessor jetzt 3° wärmer oder kühler ist macht beim normalen Anwender auch nichts aus und montieren muss ich ihn in der Regel auch nur einmal alle paar Jahre. Mir hat der BeQuiet Dark Rock advanced gute und leise Dienste geleistet.


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Die Montage ist ein bisschen fummeliger als bei anderen.


 
Ja, dass stimmt schon, aber so schlimm ist es nun auch wieder nicht, bis jetzt konnte ich jeden bequiet-Kühler einbauen .


----------



## micanine (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Dissi schrieb:


> Beim Macho ist ein magnetischen Kreuzschraubenzieher dabei denn ich über noch verwende ,
> Spaß bei Seite die beiden geben sich nichts, kannst nach Optik entscheiden.


 
Genau  
Der Schraubenzieher leistet auch bei mir noch heute gute Dienste


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Ryle schrieb:


> Würde auch eher zum Brocken 2 tendieren. Besser durchdachtes Montagesystem und ein besserer Kompromiss auch Lautstärke und Kühlleistung als bei den anderen beiden, außerdem wird er inzwischen den besten Lüfter aller Kandidaten in dem Preissegment dabei haben seit bequiet die neuen Pure Wings 2 verwendet.



Soweit ich weiß wird der Fan vom Broken 2 sogar als einziger Kritikpunkt bemängelt.

*Edit*: Gleich mal den ersten Tests, den ich gefunden habe ,durchgeschaut:



			
				Hardwareluxx schrieb:
			
		

> Negative Aspekte des Alpenföhn Brocken 2:
> 
> Performance des Serienlüfters könnte besser sein


----------



## zarkanis (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Danke für die umfangreichen Antworten und Meinungen.

Ich denke ich werde dann doch zum Brocken 2 greifen. Ich hatte ihn am Anfang nicht berücksichtigt, weil ich ihn nur online bestellen kann und noch Versandkosten zu zahlen hätte (im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden, welche ich abholen kann bei einem nahen Versandhändler). Aber selbst mit Versandkosten befindet sich der Brocken mit 40 Euro auf einem identischen Niveau mit dem Macho und shadow rock.

Aber nach weiteren gelesenen Tests und Vergleichen scheint mir der Brocken 2 echt das beste Komplettpaket zu bieten, insbesondere da er sehr leise sein soll und auch die Montage gut und einfach sein soll.
Außerdem bietet er zusätzlichen Platz für meinen etwas höheren RAM


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Für den AMD FX-8320 würde ich einen größeren Kühler wählen, vlt. willst Du die CPU auch mal übertakten .


----------



## zarkanis (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Ja, ich hatte schon mal dran gedacht ihn zu übertakten, aber das liegt noch in weiter Ferne, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist.

Reicht dann der Brocken 2 nicht mehr? In den Tests, die ich las, kam er eigentlich auch sehr gut mit übertakteten CPUs zu recht (zugegeben das waren Intels).

Und haben der Macho oder der shadow rock 2 da wirklich eine so viel bessere Kühlleistung? Dachte die sind alle relativ ebenbürtig und noch teurer für bessere Kühlleistung sollte es eigentlich nicht werden, da kann man ja zur Not in 1-2 Jahren einfach einen besseren Lüfter auf den Kühler machen und dann sollte auch ein übertakteter AMD schön kühl bleiben, oder?


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Naja, Deine CPU hat schon eine TDP von 125 W und wenn Du die noch übertakten möchtest ...
Der Brocken2 ist schon ein potenter Kühler, aber mit einem übertakteten 8320 wird er wohl an seine Grenzen kommen.

Ich würde da eher so etwas nehmen Produktvergleich be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced C1 (BK014), EKL Alpenföhn Himalaya (84000000056) | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## godfather22 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Wenn du in absehbarer Zeit sowieso nicht übertakten willst würde auch ein schwächerer Kühler reichen.


----------



## zarkanis (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Ja in dem Preisbereich sind das sicherlich die besten Optionen, aber ich wollte eigentlich die 40 Euro nicht überschreiten...

Kann man denn nicht auch einen 2. Lüfter an den Kühler schrauben um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen? Oder hat das nur einen marginalen Effekt?


----------



## Adi1 (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



zarkanis schrieb:


> Kann man denn nicht auch einen 2. Lüfter an den Kühler schrauben um die Kühlleistung zu erhöhen? Oder hat das nur einen marginalen Effekt?


 
2-3 Grad dürfte das bringen.


----------



## Sirthegoat (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Das bringt herzlich wenig, zumindest bei meinem Dark Rock Pro 2 hats keinen Unterschied gemacht ob der vordere Fan nun drauf war oder nicht, wenn überhaupt 1-2°C, deutlich mehr bringt es wenn du deinen Airflow nach Möglichkeit noch verbesserst um den Kühler möglichst kühle Frischluft bieten zu können.


----------



## Abductee (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Was gibt es daran auszusetzen ?


 
Die Montage ist nicht fummeliger, die ist eine Katastrophe.
Nie mehr würd ich einen Kühler kaufen der so ein unhumanes Montagesystem hat.
Auch wenn der im besten Fall nur einmal montiert wird, die Nerven würd ich einfach nicht nochmal opfern.
Dafür ist die Auswahl am Kühlermarkt einfach zu groß.


----------



## zarkanis (20. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Also mein Gehäuse (irgendein älteres Modell von Aerocool) ist eigentlich ganz gut gekühlt, hat 4 Extra Gehäuselüfter (1 vorne, 1 hinten, 2 oben) und mein nächstes Gehäuse wäre ein Zalman Z11 Plus, welches ja von Hause aus auch schon mit 5 Lüftern kommt.

Dann dürfte ja auch ein "etwas" schwächerer CPU-Kühler (Brocken 2) ausreichen um auch einen übertakteten FX-8320 zu kühlen?


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> Die Montage ist nicht fummeliger, die ist eine Katastrophe.
> Nie mehr würd ich einen Kühler kaufen der so ein unhumanes Montagesystem hat.
> Auch wenn der im besten Fall nur einmal montiert wird, die Nerven würd ich einfach nicht nochmal opfern.
> Dafür ist die Auswahl am Kühlermarkt einfach zu groß.


 
Dann hat der liebe Herrgott wahrscheinlich die zwei linken Hände auf einmal verteilt, oder das passende Werkzeug war nicht parat .


----------



## Abductee (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Wenn es vom lieben Herrgot die Schwerkraft nicht gebe, wär die Montage ein leichtes.
Einen großen Turmkühler zu montieren in dem man von unten die Schrauben festdreht ist einfach ein No-Go.
Das darf sich ein 20€ Budget-Kühler erlauben aber nicht ein Kühler um 65€.
Ein Macho oder Brocken 2 um fast die Hälfte können das viel besser.


----------



## Adi1 (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wenn es vom lieben Herrgot die Schwerkraft nicht gebe, wär die Montage ein leichtes.
> Einen großen Turmkühler zu montieren in dem man von unten die Schrauben festdreht ist einfach ein No-Go.
> Das darf sich ein 20€ Budget-Kühler erlauben aber nicht ein Kühler um 65€.
> Ein Macho oder Brocken 2 um fast die Hälfte können das viel besser.


 
Dann hast Du den wahrscheinlich falsch montiert .
Ich habe bis jetzt immer erst die Backplate mit der Sockelhalterung montiert, und danach
den Kühler von vorne verschraubt .

 was daran so schwer ist.


----------



## Abductee (21. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Das ist doch genau der Knackpunkt, die BeQuiet Kühler haben keine Sockelhalterung für die Vormontage.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...eview-quiet-shadow-rock-2-schattig-kuehl.html


----------



## Adi1 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Ach so, ich dachte immer die Schrauber hier haben auch das passende Werkzeug Winkelschraubendreher Hazet 819-PH1+PH2 | eBay .

Ohne passendes Werkzeug wird das natürlich etwas schwieriger.


----------



## xeno75 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Hm? Wieso von unten schrauben, das Motherboard hängt doch senkrecht im Case? Schrauben durch die Backplate, vorne mit den Gummiringen sichern, Kühler hinfummeln und festschrauben....Sooo schlimm fand ich das jetzt nicht...


----------



## Abductee (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*



xeno75 schrieb:


> Kühler hinfummeln


 
Hast du so einen Klotz mit durchgesteckten Schrauben schonmal montiert?
Du hast hier nichtmal einen Schraubenanschlag um auf einen halbwegs gleichmäßigen Druckpunkt zu bekommen.
Mit dem Macho (oder einem anderen Kühler mit vernünftiger Sockelhalterung)
Kann ich die Backplate vormontieren und den Kühler dann bei liegendem Mainboard super leicht auf die CPU drauflegen und die Schrauben anziehen.

Mit dieser klassen O-Ring Lösung muss ich bei dem stehendem Gehäuse mit einer Hand den Kühler halten und mit der anderen die vier Schrauben halbwegs gleichmäßig anziehen und darauf hoffen das ich nicht zu fest angezogen haben.

Die Montage ist einfach ein Krampf, das kann man nicht schönreden.

Macho, Brocken 2, Ashura, fast alle können das bequemer als die billig Lösung mit den durchgesteckten Schrauben und einem O-Ring als Sicherung.


----------



## Sirthegoat (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Die Montage ist bei den Be Quiet, vorallem weil teilweiße schon die überarbeitete Revision verkauft wird, unnötig fummelig da hat Abductee einfach Recht, das können andere Hersteller einfach besser.
Bei meinem Dark Rock Pro 2 habe ich aus Erfahrung direkt nochmal 2 Paar Hände einbestellt, damit gings dann ganz gut von der Hand, aber allein machts warscheinlich wenig Spaß.


----------



## xeno75 (22. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Ich habe ja auch von Anfang an gesagt das es fummeliger ist als bei vielen anderen. Aber so schwer wie Abductee finde ich es halt nicht, sorry


----------



## Abductee (23. November 2013)

*AW: Thermalright HR-02 Macho vs be quiet! shadow rock 2 CPU-Kühler*

Ich finde es halt unnötig und als dicken Minuspunkt.
Umöglich ist die Montage nicht, habs ja schließlich auch geschaft.
Ich für meinen Teil hab mich auf jeden Fall sehr geärgert mir so einen Kühler gekauft zu haben.
Der Markt bietet zu viele Alternativen als das ich mit so was meine Nerven belasten müsste.
Ums gleiche Geld gibt es gleichwertige Kühler mit einem Kundenfreundlicheren Montagematerial.


----------

